# Aquapac



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

If you dont have a waterproof case for your phone you need to get an Aquapac! I bring my iphone on my yak everytime I go out and dont worry at all about soaking my phone.you can take pics, talk, listen to music, & it actual blocks some of the wind. My teenager takes hers in the shower with her so she doesnt have to stop texting...lol


----------



## Catchinem (Dec 19, 2008)

I bought the Aquapac "Mini Case" this week online and it is made for the Iphone but it will not fit into the case if you have an Otter Box Defender on your phone. I guess I will have to take the phone out of the Otter Box to be able to fit it into the Mini Aquapac. I will have to order the "Small" size or else take the phone out of the Otter box, which I would rather not do.


----------

